# Brass embouchure and alternatives



## GreenCornet

As my name suggests, I recently began tinkering with a cornet which somebody kindly rescued from an uncertain fate and put my way. Being a sax student, I'm aware of the importance of not falling into weird habits when beginning on an instrument.

I have been trying to get a decent tone/range and have the generally accepted embouchure going, with lips vibrating against each other. I have a good enough tone for a beginner but a 7-note range!

On the other hand, on looking around for tips I have come across an alternative embouchure such as demonstrated here-






With this one the tone needs work, but I have already a 14 note range in less time. I'm not putting all my eggs in one basket, and am using both embouchures during a session.

I wonder if anyone out there has experimented with alternative embouchures and what their thoughts are?


----------



## AidanTrumpet

GreenCornet,

I am a trumpet major and highly advise you get a teacher. Bad habits WILL form if you do not have a GOOD teacher guiding your way. If you can't find a teacher then I would suggest, especially since your a beginner, that you do lots of long tones and lip slurs in your LOW range. As a beginner your "chops" are more susceptible to the learning process. TRY NOT to push to get more range, don't "force" your chops into a certain position to get range. 

Honestly, the BEST thing a beginner can do is not pursue range. Get a good tone in the low and middle register first. If I could start a student off from the very beginning I would have him doing easy tunes, scales, lip slurs, and long tones for A WHOLE YEAR AT LEAST. Fundamentals are EVERYTHING when it comes to trumpet playing. 

Getting a teacher and Arban's book (It's the trumpet bible) is probably still the best thing you can do though.

- Aidan


----------



## AidanTrumpet

Alternate embouchure's are a waste of time without a teacher. Also remember: Analysis is paralysis. 

'Also Sprach Arnold Jacobs' is an excellent book to read, written by students of Arnold Jacobs, tubist for the CSO and peer of Adolph Herseth, one of the best orchestral trumpet players ever.


----------



## AidanTrumpet

This TCE technique is **. You can not learn by revolution. Evolving your embouchure through practice is the only way.


----------



## GreenCornet

Thanks for your response Aidan.

"This TCE technique is **." - I'm not sure what this means..

But I hear you, I'll not do too much on it before trying a teacher. Long tones & slurs until then, which suits me.

Anyhow I've been on the sax mostly since I posted this, working on reading/timing, so no harm done.


----------



## AidanTrumpet

GreenCornet said:


> "This TCE technique is **." - I'm not sure what this means..


Sorry, I wrote the word "B S" in it's longer form.. it must have been censored.


----------



## Jaws

I would have thought that 7 notes for a beginner is quite enough. You have to remember that the notes on a brass instrument are produced by the embouchure, and the embouchure has to build muscle to do this. This has to be done gradually over time. Playing a brass instrument is very like training to be an athlete. You can't push your muscle strength further than it will go at anytime.


----------

